# Describe how you play in one word



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you could describe the way you play your armies in one word what would it be?
Me, Deceitful


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Sickening.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Sportingly


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Winning

CS


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

shit...................lmao


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

fynn said:


> shit...................lmao


Are you a wizard?


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Brutish...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Brilliant ... 


LOL

Nah, I play... 

Assaulty


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Does Hyphonated (spelling), count?

In which case, fluffy-assaulty.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

For tau?

Restupidiculame.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

WAAC!

But seriously, probably "balanced" would describe my playstyle.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

discombobulate


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Infrequently :/


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*Mercilessly*? 

Yes, thats the word... Burn heretics!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Rarely.


But when I do.....Beardily.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Heartless... Definitely 

Chaosftw


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Power-Armored


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesomely? 

haha seriously..hmm..

Fluff-ily?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Drunk...

Rev


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

imaginatively 

what's the point of chaos if you cant make up a little story how that khorne bezerker chopped marneus calgars head off (hasn't happened yet but i'm working on it).


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Unconventional


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wolves....


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Shooting...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Differently


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Sledgehammer


----------



## Raging Platipus (Aug 21, 2010)

Oddly. So...Err Yeah. (Need extra chracter to post..)


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious-ly


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Unexplainably. (I get the feeling this isn't the way you put the word that means this... never mind...)

Seriously, sometimes even I don't know why am I doing stuff. Guess I'm a Word Bearer for life.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Nonchalantly


With quite a bit of "Why not?" moments.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Fittingly.

I definitely think very differently depending on which army I'm using. I just ask myself, 'What would the leader of my army do in this situation?'


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Fire!!!!!!!


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Defensivly


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Randomly.

Or -

Poorly.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Likesomeonewhohasn'teverreadtherulebookproperly.

Or, Badly.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Fluffily. But I whole-heartedly second both poorly and fittingly. What would an Ork Warboss decide what was a good idea? WAAAGH!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Blitzkrieg!

I win?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Incompetently. I possess all the natural tactical ability of a Weetabix.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

fortheemporer/farseer/hivemind


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Ballstothewall.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nippley....

Nah, just kidding I play Choppy! 

Death to da umies! WAAAGH!


----------



## Drizzt_13 (May 22, 2009)

Efficently


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Conservitavly

Just becasue they are Guardsmen doensnt mean they have to sit in open ground and get stepped on by mosters!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Abysmally.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

linear, i think


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Either:

Terribly

or

Sprint


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Fairly.

I always tray to write a balanced list that can handle what comes, but at the same time - if I was on the other end of it - I wouldn't groan at the cheese.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Patiently.


You don`t have to jump on the objectives turn 1. As long as you have them turn 5.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sexily.

Wait... what?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Agressively.
And when not that: 
Insanely.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Competitively

one man's cheese is another's tasty snack


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

randomly blahblahblah(damn needing more text)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Dicks!




...
Wait-


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Laidback 

(my primary oppenent, a friend of many years says I'm the most laidback person he knows, I don't argue about rules or anything really, I just say ok and keep playing the game for fun.)


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Sexily.
> 
> Wait... what?


Aha :laugh:

If I'm completely honest.. Badly. :laugh:

I dunno, What's a word for Badly, but because I joke around a lot - I do stupid things to make games interesting.. 

Stupidly?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Poorly.

I have no luck with the dice.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Aggressively.

Seriously, defensive play is anathema to me. I'm all up in your grill.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Blindly...


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Aggressively.
> 
> Seriously, defensive play is anathema to me. I'm all up in your grill.


 I'm with you on this one, to be honest.

I find defensive play really dull; It's no fun sitting on an objective all game.

I just move everything forward, who cares if I lose; at least I enjoy myself.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

ROT said:


> I'm with you on this one, to be honest.
> 
> I find defensive play really dull; It's no fun sitting on an objective all game.
> 
> I just move everything forward, who cares if I lose; at least I enjoy myself.


well your main armys suck if you stand in one place:laugh:


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

Recklessly


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

waytooaggressivelyfortau


----------



## Aun Ba Shi (Nov 12, 2010)

rangedandadangerous


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH! (even if I'm not using my Orks!)


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

abominably.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Numbers

Lots and Lots of Numbers


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Lance...baby


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Quickly 

(yay for speed freaks!)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Blitzkrieg!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

tactfully...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

recklessly....


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Badly :sarcastichand:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Suicidaly

This is a magnificant thread, +rep to the starter!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Messily. (Good old Orks do like a good bath... In Blood!)

Or

Agressively

SGMAlice


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

evil (last night just because i wanted to teach him not to group together units, i killed him by turn 2)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Orks: Slowly
Tyranids: Voraciously
Marines: Smugly
Chaos: Aggressively
Imperial Guard: Realisitically
Tau Empire: Cautiously

Midnight


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

erratically


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

WTF? (dam you minimum letters!)


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Slyly :crazy:


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

uncopyrightable

*fun fact. uncopyrightable is the longest english word which doesn't have more than 1 of each letter in it*


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stoned....


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

I play: Badly.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Deepstrikingly... Thats a word... Right?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Cautiously.


----------

